
Twitter testing automatic translations for tweets in different languages - lifthrasiir
https://9to5mac.com/2020/08/10/twitter-testing-automatic-translations-for-tweets-in-different-languages/
======
lifthrasiir
Original blog post in (Brazilian) Portguese:
[https://blog.twitter.com/pt_br/topics/product/2019/sua-
pagin...](https://blog.twitter.com/pt_br/topics/product/2019/sua-pagina-
inicial-seu-idioma.html)

I avoided submitting this directly because i) the blog post takes one or two
pages of weasel words to get to the actual announcement and ii) the 9to5mac
article provides much bigger context.

